# The Lost World "PAPUA" Indonesia - Dangerously Beautiful Too



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

*
"Selamat Datang"
WELCOME TO PAPUA*
*INDONESIA*




_Papua is located in eastern Indonesia or southwestern of Pacific Ocean.
As a part of Indonesia, Papua consist of 2 provinces, Papua Province and Papua Barat Province.
Papua has incredible natural wealth and also rich with its culture. 
Approximately 250 tribes with their each languages lived here. 
So we would like to introduce Papua for you_ 



​


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

*Asmat Ethnic*


Asmat Girl

Asmat People live in an area covered with forest, swamps, where the temperature grows very cold when night falls. According to their belief, the world is surrounded by spirits, especially the spirits of their ancestors whom they really respect. Their ancestors are portrayed by their carvings and statues. Asmat people regards everything in nature, the flora, fauna and other materials as important symbols. One of the most important thing among everything is grasshopper. If the shape of grasshopper is observed in three dimensional view, it is like a squatting human, it often has the form of the letter W and N. Why do they choose such thing? For asmat people, male grasshopper, symbolizes sheer sacrifiction. Everybody is supposed to have such virtue. The female grasshopper can only lay eggs if the male one has been eaten by the female.



Possessing one of the most well-known and vibrant woodcarving traditions in Pacific, their art is sought by collectors worldwide. The Asmat inhabit a region on the island's southwestern coast, totaling about 19,000 square kilometers and consisting of mangrove, tidal swamp, freshwater swamp, and lowland rainforest. The land of Asmat is located both within and adjacent to Lorentz National Park and World Heritage Site, the largest protected area in the Asia-Pacific region. The total Asmat population is estimated about 70,000. The term "Asmat" is used to refer both to the people and the region they inhabit.


Asmat Man


Asmat Man in War Costume

Turtle is also an animal which is regarded as the symbol of fertility, safety and perfection. Perhaps, it is because turtles can lay so many eggs, live both in water and land, move peacefully towards its bound, slowly but sure. The symbol of turtle can have a universal characteristics since it also exists in other primitive communities besides those in Indonesia, such as in Hinduism, Budhism, Eskimo and Indian. Besides that, there are some other philosophies which are attached to other kinds of animals.


Asmat People waiting you to visit them

Bird, human should be as free as the bird. Snake, symbolizes Shrewdness and Wisdom , Bat, the symbol which is largely used as ornaments motive of shields which belong to respected and brave people such as the warriors. This ornaments are for a person who has beheaded a great number of enemies. Whirl-water symbolizes the holy spirit. The Letter S represents a holly field in the middle of the forest where the spirits of the dead gather. The symbol of boat, there is a motive of ****** and phalus which symbolizes fertility from the spirit of the ancestors.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Why would I fund the brutal occupation of the indonesians when I can visit the free half of the island to the east?


----------



## sesamee (Apr 11, 2010)

^^ because it isn't brutally occupied and the eastern half is riddled with crime, AIDS and violence.


----------



## Iskandar (Oct 5, 2008)

Balaputradewa

I'd like to know more about the difference between the east and the west. How is life in the east compared to the west? I mean, is the west more developed? or less developed? crime? standard of living? Is is prosperous?

Do you have pictures of the towns and cities? I mean, I have been to port moresby and seen pictures of other towns in PNG. I have some sort of an idea of life there, but I would like to know more about West Papua.

Thanks, this could be a very informative thread.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

MoreOrLess said:


> Why would I fund the brutal occupation of the indonesians when I can visit the free half of the island to the east?


Stop trolling. Do *not* turn this thread into anti-Indonesian political rubbish


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

*The President on State Visit to Papua*
*Papua Barat Province*


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

*The Beauty of Mansinam Island*
*Manokwari*


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

*Mansinam Island*








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

*Jaya Wijaya Mountains*








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

*Carstensz Peak*








original posted by paw25694 - Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

*INDONESIA*

_Indonesia has 17,508 islands, 350 ethnic groups and 800 local languages. Papua is just one of them. 
Of course we looks different each other: culture, language, faith, food, face, skin, costume but we defined as one nation INDONESIA
Indonesia isn't based from some ethnics, race even religions.
All of them to be common to make one nation, INDONESIA.
Indonesia is not a "muslim country", the correct term is a "Muslim-Majority" country.
We have 45 million Christians, Hindus, Buddhist, Confucius n also local faiths_





*We have this one in Sumatra*


*We have this one in Kalimantan*


*We have this one in Bali*
 

*and we have Papuan too *
​


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> Stop trolling. Do *not* turn this thread into anti-Indonesian political rubbish


I think the original poster did that with that pic of a local tribe waving the indonesian flag.

Sorry but I don't give politics a total bypass when I go on holiday the same way I wouldnt visit Burma.


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

*Raja Ampat Paradise Park*
*Islands and Beaches*


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

*Raja Ampat Paradise Park*


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

beautifull... kay:


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

*Dani Ethnic in Baliem Valley*


Yali's family in Jawika Village. 

The Valley remains one of the last places on the face of the Earth where people continue living in semi-Neolithic circumstances. Upon the spectacular approach by air, the tourists will notice the total isolation of the area. Sealed of the rest of the world by mighty mountain walls and without any roads leading from the coast to the inner region, the Valley keeps its own secrets. 

The Dani are one of the most well-known ethnic groups in Papua, due to the small numbers of tourists who visit the Baliem Valley area where they predominate. Dani live arround Baliem Valley in central Papua. You will be stucked to see the men dressing solely in a the "koteka" or ***** gourd, with pig teeth pushed through their noses and their bodies decorated in clay-and-grease warpaint, while the women wear the grass skirt. They are, however, extremely fond of body ornamentation and decorate themselves elaborately with feathers and shells, especially for celebrations.

They will welcome you in inevitable pig-feast which will be your rite of passage into their unique culture for an engrossing a four or five hour intense experience. You will find yourself in a simple, traditional compound surrounded by fully greased and painted Dani tribes-people wearing their ceremonial best dresses.








Dani's House

Original posted by samuel89


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Iskandar said:


> Balaputradewa
> 
> I'd like to know more about the difference between the east and the west. How is life in the east compared to the west? I mean, is the west more developed? or less developed? crime? standard of living? Is is prosperous?
> 
> ...


I'd guess the west is more devolped because the Dutch had a presense there from the 19th century onwards where as the British and German parts of the island were controlled in name only.

That doesnt justify Indonesian's occupation, they actually failed miserabley when they tried to take control after WW2(who's side did they fight on again?) and needed to blackmail the US into forcing the Dutch to hand over there half of the island.


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

MoreOrLess said:


> I'd guess the west is more devolped because the Dutch had a presense there from the 19th century onwards where as the British and German parts of the island were controlled in name only.
> 
> That doesnt justify Indonesian's occupation, they actually failed miserabley when they tried to take control after WW2(who's side did they fight on again?) and needed to blackmail the US into forcing the Dutch to hand over there half of the island.


^^ haha u dunno anything about us dude..but sorry Its not talking about politics n separatist issued, u are in wrong place. We would to show how beautiful Papua, about their natural wealth, people, culture n something else about it. 

Papua isn't different like another provinces in Indonesia. We were established our country together with the same of act or equality rules. The different one just based from race, the eastern of Indonesian inhabitant ( Papua, Maluku n Timor Islands) are Melanesian Negroid Race not like majority of Indonesian that Malayan ********* Race, but itsn't a matter coz its nothing dominate supperior here, like Caucasoid to Aborigin in Australia, no..no itsn't being in Papua. Papuan held their own govermential there. We've some Caucasoid Race too in Acehnese, North Sumatra.

Papua has special unique peoples n cultures, their rules are very strong. Many tribes still defended their lifestyles but some of them being modern people like us. Its make a little hard to raise Papua so that State Government gave "Special Outonomy" for Papua to held their own administration.

I think enough, please avoid debate n discuss about politics here. 



Papua Governour, Barnabas Suebu


This are some contents of Papua Special Outonomy Laws:


Papua Province is the Irian Jaya Province granted Special Autonomy in the framework of the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia;

Special Autonomy is a special authority acknowledged and granted to the Papua Province to regulate and manage the interests of the local people a its own initiative based on the aspiration and fundamental rights of the people of Papua;

Central Government, hereinafter referred to as Government, is the state apparatures of the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia comprising the President and the Ministers;

Papua Province Government is the Governor and the other apparatuses as the Executive Body;

Papua Province Governor, hereinafter referred to as Governor, is the Regional Head and Head of Administration fully responsible to organize the administration in the Papua Province and as a Government representative in the Papua Province;

Papua House of People's Representatives, hereinafter referred to as DPRP, is the Regional House of People's Representatives as the legislative body of the Papua Province;

Papua People's Assembly, hereinafter referred to as MRP, is the cultural representative of the Papua natives, which has a certain authority in protecting the rights of the Papua natives, based on respect of the customs and culture, the enforcement of women, and stabilization of harmony of religious life as stipulated in this Law.

Regional Symbols are grandeur banners and cultural symbols for the greatness of the Papuans' identity in the form of the Regional Flag and Regional Hymn not positioned as symbols of sovereignty;

Special Regional Regulation, hereinafter referred to as Perdasus, is the Regional Regulation of the Papua Province in implementing certain articles in this Law;

Provincial Special Regulation, hereinafter referred to as Perdasi, is the Regional Regulations of the Papua Province in the context of exercising the authority as stipulated in the statutory regulations;


*SYMBOLS*


The Papua Province as part of the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia uses the Red and White Flag as the National Flag, the Indonesia Raya Hymn as the National Hymn.

The Papua Province may have Regional Symbols as its greatness and grandeur banner and cultural symbol for the greatness of the Papuans' identity in the form of the regional flag and regional hymn which are not positioned as sovereignty symbols.


*REGIONAL AUTHORITY*


The authority of the Papua Province shall cover the authority within all sectors of administration, except the authority in the field of foreign politics, safety and defense, monetary and fiscal, religion and judicature and certain authorities in other fields stipulated according to statutory regulations.

The Papua Province may enter into mutually beneficial cooperation with overseas institutions or bodies stipulated by a joint decision according to the statutory regulations.

All inhabitants of the Papua Province shall have the right and freedom to profess their respective religion and belief.

All inhabitants of the Papua Province are obliged to respect religious values, maintain harmony among the members of all religious communities and to prevent all divisive efforts of the community in the Papua Province and within the Unitary State of the Republic of Indonesia.


*Human Rights*


The Government, Provincial Government and population of the Papua Province shall enforce, improve, protect and respect Human Rights throughout the Papua Province.

For the purpose of paragraph (1) a representative of the Commission of Human Rights, Human Rights Couit and Commission of Righteousness and Reconciliation shall be formed by the Government in the Papua Province pursuant to the provisions of statutory regulations.


*Education and Culture*


The Provincial Government is responsible for education at all levels, lines and types of education in the Papua Province.

The Government shall stipulate the general policy on the autonomy of tertiary educational institutions, core curriculum and quality standard at all levels, lines and types of education as guidance for the Management of the Tertiary Educational Institution and the Provincial Government.

All inhabitants of the Papua Province shall be entitled to high quality education and teaching referred to in paragraph (1) up to the High School level at the lowest possible charge to the community.

In developing and conducting education, the Provincial Government and Regency/City Government shall give all qualified religious institutions, nor-governmental institutions and the business circles the greatest opportunity to conduct high quality education in the Papua Province.

The Provincial Government shall protect, foster and develop the culture of the Papua natives.

The Provincial Government is obliged to foster, develop and preserve the variety of regional languages and literatures to maintain and stabilize the identity of the Papuans.

Other than the Indonesian language as the national language, English is also established as the second language at all levels of education.

The regional language may be used as the medium of instruction at the basic education level according to the needs.


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

*Mansinam Island Part 2*

*Welcome to Mansinam Island*
*Papua Barat Province*








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

*Papuan Galleries*











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

*Tien Virginia Vanessa*
*Miss Indonesia 2009 from Papua*






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

MoreOrLess said:


> Sorry but it was political from the first post showing "happy" locals waving the indonesian flag, tons of these nationalistic self promoting threads are highly political and get away with it.


Is that any problem for Indonesia citizens to wave our own national flag?
I guess not.
U have to realize they are Indonesian, they are west Papuan. I dont understand what's going on with u.


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

wow..beautiful place:cheers: luv to visit sometime. more pic pls!!


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

Waigeo Island

The beautiful exotic cave










If I'm not mistaken, this kind of bird of paradise can only be found in Waigeo Island



















The Beaches


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

dp *


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

Misool
Misool is one of four main islands of Raja Ampat Archipelago.
The beauty of this island is beyond imagination, give Misool more time, and I'm sure it will be one of Indonesia's main tourist attraction. 























































Sorry for the tiny pics


----------



## Ocean One (Oct 23, 2009)

Raja Ampat at sorong, papua...:cheers:



VRS said:


> lombok juga bisa menjadi terbaik jk parawisata & infrastuktur di buat secara professional seperti bali...
> and do u know raja ampat island at papua area...?? its unbelievable...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

Erran said:


> Misool
> Misool is one of four main islands of Raja Ampat Archipelago.
> The beauty of this island is beyond imagination, give Misool more time, and I'm sure it will be one of Indonesia's main tourist attraction.


wow:cheers:. thx for d pic n info Erran about this island. it really makes me want to go there for my next holiday...I mean soon!!:cheers:.


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

World 2 World said:


> wow:cheers:. thx for d pic n info Erran about this island. it really makes me want to go there for my next holiday...I mean soon!!:cheers:.


You r welcome.
:lol:


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Wilson's Bird Of Paradise*

This bird is endemic of Batanta, Salawati, and Waigeo islands (Raja Ampat Archipelago)


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Lesser Bird of Paradise*


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Astrapia Ribbon Tailed*


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*King of Saxonyi*


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Red Bird of Paradise*

Endemic of Waigeo and Batanta Island.


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

^^ nice pictures Erran kay: Beautiful birds


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Raja Ampat* ocean park
The underwater Paradise


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

*Welcome to Papua Guys* :wave:












from flickr


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Absolutly stunning, amazing, drool

<3


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

*Sea Turtles in Papua*








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

*Check this one kay:*


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

*Korowai Tribe*
*Bouven Digoel, Papua*
















Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The Korowai have been reported to practice ritual cannibalism up to the present day. Anthropologists suspect that cannibalism is no longer practiced by the Korowai clans that have had frequent contact with outsiders. Recent reports suggest that certain clans have been coaxed into encouraging tourism by perpetuating the myth that it is still an active practice.

In 2006, the television show 60 Minutes claimed that when someone in Korowai society is convicted of being a khakhua (secret witch doctor) he or she is tried, and if convicted he or she is tortured, executed, and eaten. Other unverified claims were made that the brain is usually eaten immediately, while still warm, and that pregnant women and children don't participate in the cannibal act. The last cases of cannibalism were only recently recorded. In 1968 two missionaries (Australian Stan Dole and American Phil Masters) were chopped and eaten. During Christmas 1974, four Dutch families were killed and eaten. The last known case was a killing of a priest and his twelve companions.


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

*Las Vegas: Welcome to Papua*

*Miss Universe Indonesia 2010*
Papuan Theme, introducing Papua to the world


----------



## Andrew767 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Great buildings in Jakarta but poor history*



sesamee said:


> Indonesia was created through a political and legal transfer of sovereignty. Plus, there was a vote in which Papuan elders voted to be incorporated into Indonesia.


Just to correct the nonsense about Indonesian history that polluted this thread.
Sovereignty has never been transferred to the *Republic of Indonesia*, you can verify the fact by reading UN General Assembly resolution 301 that sovereignty was transferred to the "_*United States of Indonesia*_". A federation which was crushed by Sukarno during the next eight months and who in July 1950 declared every other State to be a "province" of his 'republic'. (1, 2)

And there was no vote in Papua, Freeport executives manipulated Kennedy into forcing the Dutch to sign an illegal contract trading the people of Papua without their consent to Indonesian administration. *Papua and West Papua are legally still a Dutch colony under third party (Indonesian) administration.* All the parties (Dutch, US, Indonesia) were and are in violation of their moral and legal obligations 1514, 1541, and the Universal Declaration of Human Rights. Indonesia also violated it's promise in article 18 of the US deal.


----------



## bagak (Feb 26, 2009)

^^:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:^^ whatever............:nuts:


----------



## bagak (Feb 26, 2009)

*Still our lovely Papua - 1ndonesia​*


----------



## anny9088 (Oct 6, 2010)

We are loyal RS Goldsellers for EU servers. We have available stock on each server.so that we can really provide fast delivery to Buy WOW Gold . Mmogcart.com it is the safest and loyalest provider on line.Dont waste your time dealing with "fly by night" No other site is as committed to offering a superior shopping experience as we are. We will always do our best to offer the best prices, but if you happen to find RuneScape Goldfor less somewhere else make sure to give us a chance to beatRuneScape Gold! Why risk going anywhere else when you can work with the best, and have your Everquest platinum delivered to you in less than 20 minutes!we understand that our buyers time is valuable for this reason we offer instant deliveries 24 hours a day, 24 hours live support through email, 24 hours immediate live help through our site.


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Balaputradewa said:


> Yali's family in Jawika Village.
> 
> Original posted by samuel89


^^Excellent pic.


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

our colony is a stunning place :lol:

*sarcasm


----------



## thekonil (May 30, 2012)

Beautiful :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Papua Indonesia :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

interesting place, great photos....:cheers:


----------



## rakeshkumar (Dec 13, 2012)

Rocking people..the tribes are still there...are they are friendly to this extent that they use Vaio laptops or they kill & eat people..


----------

